
Beekeeper Studio SQL Editor 1.7 – Table Editing and FK Lookups - rathboma
https://www.beekeeperstudio.io/blog/release-1.7
======
rathboma
Hey all!

Super proud of our latest release. We think our table editing is really slick
(and helpful obvs).

Walkthrough video here:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FTzCYNnsNAU](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FTzCYNnsNAU)

Happy to answer any questions!

